#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  2 Sinal da vivo um liga o outro não

## strneto

Ola amigos do fórum ...estou com um problema de sinal da vivo ....onde instalei a interface de celular nivel de sinal ótimo. . Ligo pra onde quiser e recebo também posso falar o quanto quiser. ...porém quando deixo o telefone parado uns 5mint sem uso entra outro sinal . Ai não faço mais nada so volta a funcionar se desligar i aparelho e ligar novamente ...ai funciona filé de novo. ...ja testei outros telefone e da a mesma coisa. ... por favor o que poderia se caros mestres

----------


## sphreak

> Ola amigos do fórum ...estou com um problema de sinal da vivo ....onde instalei a interface de celular nivel de sinal ótimo. . Ligo pra onde quiser e recebo também posso falar o quanto quiser. ...porém quando deixo o telefone parado uns 5mint sem uso entra outro sinal . Ai não faço mais nada so volta a funcionar se desligar i aparelho e ligar novamente ...ai funciona filé de novo. ...ja testei outros telefone e da a mesma coisa. ... por favor o que poderia se caros mestres


Amigo qual interface está falando? Ou é em celular normal? Explique melhor esse "entra outro sinal"!

----------


## berghetti

Não dá para selecionar a rede da operadora manualmente no celular?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Se for rede GSM ou 3G/4G mais gsm, e a ERB ficar próximo à divisa de estado ou país pode acontecer isso. Tenho alguns clientes que acontece por esta na divisa com Bahia ou Espírito Santo. Conforme a operadora precisa discar como se fosse um interurbano ( 0XX ZZ YYYYY AAAA ). Isso para quem liga a este número ou até mesmo para efetuar chamadas. Liga para a operadora, se tiver algum tipo de plano costumam dar uma "forcinha".

----------


## emilidani

Fixa a operadora manual mente conforme aconselha Berghetti.

----------


## strneto

Boa tarde iria usa uma interface intelbras...mas fiz teste com outros celulares e da mesma coisa....seleciona a rede normalmente registra ...faço chamadas normal ...mas quando fica uns 5 min sem uso para de ligar.... falo q é outro sinal porque onde coloquei a primeira vez estava com 2nivel de sinal ...ai quando fica sem uso fica com 4nivel ai não chama mais. ...ja cheguei a pensar q fosse alguma nanostation m900....ja q colocou Internet ni local.....fica divisa de cidades. ..

----------


## strneto

Faço busca manualmente sim ....o mais incrível disso que onde coloquei a interface era 2nivel quando fazia a chamada cai pra 1...procurei outro local ...achei com nível máximo de sinal ...pensando se encontra um nivel melhor iria para ....mas o problema continou

----------


## sphreak

Verifique a frequencia da Vivo na sua cidade e trave a interface na frequencia

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## strneto

Boa tarde vc sabe mais ou menos como faz isso

----------


## sphreak

Trabalho com algumas interface ITC4000. Eu tenho os codigos. Se essa for a sua, assim que estiver em um PC eu passo aqui

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## strneto

Esse modelo mesmo

----------


## strneto

Ficarei muito grato se me passar ...desde ja agradeço pela ajuda

----------


## sphreak

Amigo... dei uma olhada na ITC 4000 e 4000i e não tem como travar a frequencia/banda da operadora. Ele seleciona automaticamente entre 850/900/1800/2100mhz desde que a rede seja GSM/GPRS/2G (essa interface não funciona em redes CDMA/UMTS/3G). A Vivo geralmente usa a frequência de 850mhz.

Outra coisa é que essa interface costuma travar (fica mudo), então quando desliga uma ligação geralmente tem que tirar o telefone do gancho para verificar se dá tom de linha. Telefones modelos mais antigos também não são compatíveis com ela (na verdade essa interface é problemática - eu parei de trabalhar com ela e tenho instalado somente JFA, que inclusive tem modelo que funciona em redes CDMA/3G).

Sugiro que dê um reset total nela: Digite no telefone *#1111# e veja como ela se comporta depois.

Também é aconselhável usar ela com uma antena externa na frequência certa da operadora.

Caso necessite programar outras coisas você pode consultar os códigos de programação no documento: http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...01-15_site.pdf

A a partir do Item 7

----------


## strneto

Valeu vou da uma olhada no site. ..o pior é que outros telefone q testei como lg ..Samsung. ..da a mesma coisa. ..e estranho. .como disse ...Quando ligo o telefone conecta na rede ...ligo pra onde quiser falo o tempo que quiser. .. Agora deixo o telefone sem uso 5min entrar o outr sinal ai não faz mais nada..vários aparelho s ficar do mesmo jeito. ...e tanto que ja comprei um spa3000 e um pap 2 da linksys...dois voip... estão configurados ....mas agora não sei como passa a linha pela Internet. ...pelos provedores

Sent from my GT-I8262B using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## sphreak

> Valeu vou da uma olhada no site. ..o pior é que outros telefone q testei como lg ..Samsung. ..da a mesma coisa. ..e estranho. .como disse ...Quando ligo o telefone conecta na rede ...ligo pra onde quiser falo o tempo que quiser. .. Agora deixo o telefone sem uso 5min entrar o outr sinal ai não faz mais nada..vários aparelho s ficar do mesmo jeito. ...e tanto que ja comprei um spa3000 e um pap 2 da linksys...dois voip... estão configurados ....mas agora não sei como passa a linha pela Internet. ...pelos provedores
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262B using UnderLinux mobile app


Esse "entra outro sinal" que eu não entendi até agora... O que ocorre e é muito comum, é o sinal da operadora ficar muito fraco e o smartphone (principalmente Samsung) mostra a intensidade de sinal de outra operadora. Por isso tente ir a um local, de preferência fora de casa, onde o sinal de sua operadora seja forte e faça o teste pra ver se o mesmo ocorre. Quanto a interface da Intelbras, ela só funciona bem mesmo com uma antena externa tipo Yagi na frequência exata da operadora. (Qual sua cidade e operadora que eu posso verificar).

Agora em referência aos spa e PAP da Linksys (Cisco) é chato pra configurar, se não tiver IP fixo nas duas pontas piora. Tem que fazer esquema com No-IP. Aqui no fórum não vi ninguém que tenha conseguido configurar dessa maneira.

----------


## strneto

Boa noite amigo veja bem ..onde encontrei o sinal fica 800m da casa. ..Nesse local dava 2pontos quando fazia uma chamada cai pra 1 ponto ...falava o tanto q quiser sem da discanso o telefone. ..porém quando para 5m ...de 2pontos enchia a barra de sinal pronto ja era....ai pensei sinal franco e a interferência com sinal forte....fui procurar um lugar melhor ..e achei a rede com nivel maximo...pensei agora o problema vai sumir...mas pra minha surpresa continuo mesmo com a operadora em nível máximo. ..estranho isso

Sent from my GT-I8262B using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## strneto

A cidade que moro é paratinga ba

Sent from my GT-I8262B using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## strneto

Coordenadas da erb são -12.764701, -43.190791

Sent from my GT-I8262B using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## strneto

Coordenadas da interface. .-13.083093, -43019694

Sent from my GT-I8262B using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Essa interface é uma encrenca embora tenha boa sensibilidade. Fato é que ela foi projetada para ser usadas em PABX a fim de reduzir gastos de fixo-celular em empresas; mas com a expansão de redes móveis e aplicativos sociais de mensagem ele vai para o armário. Ele "trava" na atualização da operadora, e ligando à operadora minimiza e muito o travamento, e em alguns casos substituindo a fonte chaveada pela fonte com transformador comum resolve, a fonte da super Nintendo como exemplo bastando trocar o plug. Até acho que o ruído gerado pela fonte chaveada deve interferir no clock do aparelho.

----------


## strneto

Bom dia boa idéia so q la e muito longe 800m ai coloquei bateria e placa solar....mas não é problema na interface pois os outros telefone que usei pra testar deu o mesmo problema...Aqui na cidade ta funcionando perfeitamente. ..vou procurar outro local pra por

Sent from my GT-I8262B using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## sphreak

Amigo na sua região a Vivo atende na frequência de 850mhz. Então deverás usar uma antena tipo Yagi CF820 Aquário. Pelo que vi também a ERB fica a cerca de 40km da localidade da interface e é uma estação repetidora da Vivo. Vai ter que alinhar a antena na posição de melhor captação de sinal. 

O que me parece de "entrar outro sinal" seria de o sinal da Vivo sumir devido a distância ou devido a uma repetidora particular e entrar o sinal da Claro (smartphones modernos costumam mostrar sinal de outra operadora mesmo não estando registrado na rede).

É a única explicação plausível.

----------


## strneto

É estranho se tiver em uso fica o tempo q quiser se para de usar desconecta

Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App

----------


## strneto

La eu uso uma de 17dbi aquário

Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App

----------


## strneto

La também achei sinal da claro e oi da cidade próxima ...poderia ser o sinal de outra erb da vivo....na claro não usei o chip mas coloquei o telefone pra conectar registrou a rede deu emergência. ...e a interferência não atuou sobre o sinal da claro

Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> La também achei sinal da claro e oi da cidade próxima ...poderia ser o sinal de outra erb da vivo....na claro não usei o chip mas coloquei o telefone pra conectar registrou a rede deu emergência. ...e a interferência não atuou sobre o sinal da claro
> 
> Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App


Amigo... Isso com certeza não é interferência. Tua antena de 17dBi é de qual modelo da Aquário?

----------


## strneto

Como vc falou a vivo aqui opera em 850mhz e minha antena e a cf 917

Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App

----------


## strneto

Que geralmente quer dizer 900mhz por 17dbi

Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App

----------


## strneto

Será que vai ser a frequência da antena que ra causando isso

Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Como vc falou a vivo aqui opera em 850mhz e minha antena e a cf 917
> 
> Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App


Então você está usando a antena errada. Essa CF917 funcionaria na Claro que é 900nhz. O correto seria uma CF820 que é 850mhz

Pode influenciar sim, principalmente porque a distância até a ERB é muito grande. Pela minha conta e os dados que passou são 40km correto?

Uma antena de frequência descasada pode gerar instabilidade e essas desconexões que mencionou. Quanto as desconexoes nos celulares tambem pode ser devido a distância. Teria que fazer uma analise melhor na sua area e verificar umll local com sinal mais estavel.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Que geralmente quer dizer 900mhz por 17dbi
> 
> Enviado via GT-I8262B usando UnderLinux App


900mhz é a frequência de rádio em que a operadora trabalha e 17dBi é o ganho da antena. Quanto maior o ganho mais "potente" a antena (não é o correto de se dizer mas simplifica). 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## strneto

Bia tarde fiz outro teste em outro local com visada da erb mas continuo problema. ...depois desse teste percebi nao seja outro sinal ...acho que seja uma falta de conexão. ...

----------


## strneto

Quando vc para de usar um aparelho ele para de transmitir como o sinal é fraco da perda de conexão

----------

